# What is a roller?



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

I 'm interested in learning freestyle and I keep reading about rollers but I can't find a basic definitions for a roller.

Is it a small jump? Is it a big bump? :dunno:

Is it, when prefaced by the word 'Holy', nothing more than a reference to a charismatic religious worshipper? But I'm drifting ... 

Any other basic definitions of intro freestyle terrain would be also appreciated.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

X2

/thread


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Rollers are mellow hills on groomed runs. They are a great way to get comfortable with air before going to the park jumps.


----------

